# Is the HR20-700 the problem with Apps not working?



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I've followed every single recommendation I can find (from D*'s website and here) about turning on Apps and making it work. Nothing I try works and I've never been able to get it to work. Yes, my account is active. Yes, I have a few apps set for my HR20 via the website. Yes, I am connected to the internet. Yes, I can download DoD programming. Yes, I am using the D*remote control and the button next to SELECT.

It does seem that a lot of people who can't get Apps/Widgets to work are using the HR20-700. I was curious to know if this issue really is related to the HR20-700 or not, so thought I'd create a poll..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

In my setup TVApps always work "if I get network services to work". It's been this way from day one. I'm not sure if it's my Netgear router, but port forwarding 2 ports for each receiver IP is what works here.
If N/S gives me anything but 500x for a status, they don't work.
YMMV


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So long as my HR20-700 (and HR21-200) is on the network and connected to the Internet the TV Apps have always worked fine.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

The Apps worked fine on my HR21-700 for the first three days after the announcement that they were available. Since then, nothing. :nono2:


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

I've got a HR20-700 and it's a no go. Like the OP, I've tried everything suggested, no go. It is noteworthy that I can not get network services working no matter what I do. But I am connected to the Internet and can receive Demand programming.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

HR20-100 here and Apps do not work.
Demand works fine - but get a 301 error when trying to start network services.

Nothing fixes it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Darkscream said:


> HR20-100 here and Apps do not work.
> Demand works fine - but get a 301 error when trying to start network services.
> 
> Nothing fixes it.


I've had this many times, along with other error codes.
Manual setting of the network services in the receiver and port forwarding in my router, are the main things I've found to get through these errors.
Once these are setup, restoring network defaults, reconnecting, rebooting, and manually restarting network services has always "in the end" gotten TVApps working and the Network services status to report 500x [this varies from 5000 to 5009].


----------

